# Interested in setting up a new Victorian tank



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello all:

I'm new to this section of the forum so going to give you a small intro. I currently have three malawi mbuna tanks and just purchased two used tanks (a 90G and a 125G tank) that my husband and I will be projecting and then setting up. The 125G will probably be the 1st tank ready of the two of them. After some consideration I have decided that I would like to do a Victorian tank. My husband has always been interested in these guys and after some time looking over the various species within the Lake...I am totally smitten.

Some of the reading I've already done seems to indicate that some of these fish would do better in a species tank rather than a Victorian community tank so I would like some input on this topic. I would assume that a 125G is a good size for a community tank but if I was doing a species tank possibly a 55G or 75G might be better. I could always move mbuna up to the 125G if necessary but do prefer the idea of the community tank.

I am interested in the following species:
Paralabidochromis chromogynos 
Paralabidochromis sauvagei
Neochromis rufocaudalis (Saa Nane) probably my favorite 
Haplochromis sp. "ruby"
Astatotilapia latifasciata

All of these are on the C.A.R.E.S listing in various states of endangerment which is also a goal of mine on this tank setup (I saw someone make this recommendation to a forum friend and I really like the idea of doing a C.A.R.E.S tank)

I would assume that some of the same rules apply for Vics as for mbuna...watch stocking species that "look" similiar, don't stock more than one species from a particular group (like the Para. chromogynos and the Para. sauvagei - pick one I would assume). What I don't know is the personalities of these fish and the environments that make them happy. I noticed that some of the Victorian tanks have wood in them. Is that something the victorian fish like?

Are there some sites you would recommend that I visit to read more in detail about Victorians and view possibly their habitat and such. I'm working through various internet searches now but always am happy to have a specific site recommended.

OK...so those are my general questions. Any and all input is welcome and thanks in advance for your help and assistance.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

OH...and always open to suggestion of different species and the whys for them if you have a favorite...thanks again


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

opcorn:

(always listening to stocking ideas... here especially because I already have a Dayglow hap that is just beautiful)


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Dawg2012...no hijacking my thread  just kidding...all friends are welcome


----------



## Hookstermeister (Sep 26, 2006)

With the exception of the Neochromis rufocaudalis, I've kept the other four together in the same tank with no issues. I would suggest replacing the Hap. Ruby with something else though as they tend to be shy and the males will not color up much, if at all, if kept with more aggressive fish.
As far as the chromogynos and the sauvagei cross breeding, all I can say is mine have been together for three years and show no interest in each other. Keep in mind that is just my experience.
I currently have the following in my 125 gallon tank: 
Paralabidochromis chromogynos
Neochromis greenwoodi
Paralabidochromis sauvagei
Pundamilia nyererei (Mwanza Gulf) 
All of them get along great with very little aggression.
The tank is decorated with a lot of rock, no wood, and only a few plants. Plenty of rock is needed to keep all of the fish happy (and healthy).


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Hookstermeister for the input...also just read the following which is helpful:

_taken from the MCH Portal page on Haplochromis (punamilia) nyererei under suggested tankmates_

"In theory all "Victorians" are suitable tankmates. In reality you should take into consideration that all Haplochromines from the lake Victoria have a "genetic compatibility" far more pronounced than lake Malawi cichlids. In the wild hybridization does not take place for a number of reasons. For instance, it is stipulated that each male has "his own" females ready to spawn; the typical light of Lake Victoria's water allows each male to chose the right, conspecific, female. It has been argued that if indeed hybridization does take place in the wild it is quite limited. This being as it may, in the limited space of a tank it is very difficult to avoid crossbreedings. It is highly recommended to keep together species (or genuses) the females of which are markedly different (i.e. they differ in size, colour, melanin pattern, etc.) to avoid cross-breedings"

a_nd this too from the same source Tank setup recommendations:_

Lots of rocks (forming tunnels, caves, and hiding spots) piled up to almost reach the water surface, sand or gravel bottom. Plants OK.

Hookstermeister....could you share with me what your stocking ratios are for your groups and if you started with more and thinned down or if these are your original counts...thank you :fish:


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

and if I look at four (4) species in a 125G tank which is what you have then possibly the following would work:

Paralabidochromis chromogynos 
Paralabidochromis sauvagei
Neochromis rufocaudalis (Saa Nane) probably my favorite 
Astatotilapia latifasciata

My question would be as to the Neochromis rufocaudalis and the Astratotilapia Latifasciata...both adult females appear to color yellow with a form of barring on them although body shapes seem somewhat different and bars on one are much more narrow than the other...given the comments from the MCH post...would these two genuses be too close in markings?


----------



## Hookstermeister (Sep 26, 2006)

In my opinion it should work. Even though the female Astatotilapia latifasciata and the female Neochromis rufocaudalis both have the vertical barring, the barring is not the same. Both fish differ as well in body shape and coloring as the latifasciata tend to be more silver than yellow. I've kept Pundamilia nyererei (Mwanza Gulf) with latifasciata and even though the females from both species have vertical barring the males only showed interest in their own kind. The differences in the two physically are just too obvious.
Again, my opinion is based only on my own experience with these fish.
The ratios I start with are two males and four females of each species. Others may differ in their opinion on ratios but I have been successful with this ratio. My experience has been that there will be minor scuffles between the two males of each species until one proves dominant, but only once have I had to remove a male because it was the victim of extreme aggression. The size of the tank and the amount of rock I have in the tank are more then likely the reason for this. Keep in mind that fish from the same species do not always behave the same. Even though I've been successful with this ratio there are probably just as many people who have kept the same fish ratios and have had a totally different experience. My reasoning is if I am going to keep six fish of the same species I'm going to start with two males and see if it works. Let's face it. The males are the colorful ones and if you can get two to coexist with each other that adds more color to your tank.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

:thumb: Thanks Hookstermeister...great input and help. Much appreciated


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Final decision....going to use my 125G for my Metriaclima Zebra/another species as yet undetermined or my Maingano/Cyno group...not sure which yet and going to use a 75G as a species tank for the Paralabidochromis chromogynos which were my 2nd favorite to the Neochromis rufocaudalis Saa Nane (as I understand that those are very hard to come by)...wish me luck...fish order going in tomorrow and new guys will hang in my 20G holding tank until the 125G is ready and changes are made

I'm always excited about new ventures and have been considering a species only tank for one of my mbuna species but seems this might be the best choice as recommendations are to do the Victorians in species tanks.

:dancing: :fish: :dancing: :fish: :dancing: :fish: :dancing:


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

My first round of Paralabidochromis chromogynos have been with me about three weeks now...and I'm very happy with them. I have some more coming in too so I'm looking forward to seeing a tank full of these guys. My 1st species tank...yahoo!!!! Love the way these guys swim around the tank and display to each other. They are still in my holding tank as I'm still working on the cycle on my new big tank. I am hoping they will be happy in their new tank (whichever one I decide to move them too ... either the 75G or the 125G...I'm still undecided...nothing new for me ) I will post some pics once they are in their new home.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

cichlid-gal said:


> ... I will post some pics once they are in their new home.


 :thumb:

opcorn:


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

First batch into the tank...put them in the 125G...they seem pretty happy...next group will be here Wednesday...more pics then


----------

